# Reverser (shuttle shift) problem



## JD 300B (Apr 24, 2010)

My 1964 JD 300B has recently stopped staying in reverse when using the reverser lever. If I do not keep constant downward pressure on it, it will slip out of reverse and into neutral.

Occasionally, it will also slip out of neutral and into forward without touching the reverser lever.

When either of these events occurs I can see the clutch pedal move about an inch as if it has been depressed but it does it completely on it's own.

Any ideas as to how to fix it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea whatsoever, but wow! I bet that keeps you on your toes! Yikes! Though I have no advice for you, I just wanted to welcome you to our friendly forum, where there are many knowledgable people about who will I'm sure, steer you in the right direction on that.


----------

